# [OFF] Bonsoir la France ! :-)

## ghoti

Eh oui, me voilà chez vous, en France ! ( :Wink: )

Je passe quelques jours chez ma soeur, du côté de Milhars (Aveyron, je crois?).

Le proprio des lieux nous a mis un ordi à disposition. Bon, c'est du XP, clavier français (z'êtes fous d'avoir changé toutes les touches de place!  :Laughing: ) avec un modem 56Ko, connexion en down à 36 Ko pour l'instant (qu'est-ce que c'est looooong quand on n'a pas l'ADSL  :Wink: )

Pas pu résister mais Gentoo, faut pas y penser pour l'instant  :Sad: 

J'ai tout de même une Kubuntoo sous le coude mais ce sera pour demain parce que 1000 bornes suivies d'un choix de crapuleux fromages arrosés d'un petit Gaillac nouveau, je vous explique pas !  :Wink: 

La région est magnifique ! Le coup de foudre, rien de moins. Je suis amoureux...

Temps d'aller pioncer, je crois !

A + !  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Temps d'aller pioncer, je crois !

 

Sage décision ! Je ne suis pas moi-même en balade, mais, la période s'y prêtant, j'ai craqué pour un petit morceau de foie gras ce soir. Avec 3 grains de poivre moulu, autant de gros sel, et un peu de confiture de framboise, je ne vous dis pas le repas de roi !

 :Arrow:  allez allez, au lit !

PS : Tout ça pour te dire : profites-en bien  :Wink:  !

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Temps d'aller pioncer, je crois !A + ! 

 

Rha un réfugié , mais alors c'était vrai la déclaration d'indépendance des flamengands

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La région est magnifique ! Le coup de foudre, rien de moins. Je suis amoureux...
> 
> 

 

C'est bien, tu immigres quand ?  :Smile: 

Sinon moi aussi j'ai fait repas de roi ce soir... pizza surgelée !!!

 :Embarassed: 

Je veux rentrer chez maman !!!!

Enfin, profite bien Ghoti, mais ne prends pas de crise de foie !

----------

## E11

Vous z'inquiétez pas, il reviendra vite   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Vous z'inquiétez pas, il reviendra vite  

 

tatata ! il va tout de suite voir l'intérêt d'avoir les touches dans le bon sens ^^ et puis le 56k... que de bons souvenirs ... vous'dis moi... le chat va nous rester sur un goût de madeleine   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tatata ! il va tout de suite voir l'intérêt d'avoir les touches dans le bon sens ^^ 

 

Hum......... Les touches sont dans le bon sens en effet........ mais seulement si on a un esprit tordu (cad : dans le mauvais sens  :Razz: ) à la base  :Mr. Green: 

Je vais me faire des amis moi ici  :Razz:  lol

----------

## nost4r

Pourquoi , vous les belges , il est comment votre clavier ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

"Différent"

Le problème c'est qu'on y fait pas toujours attention quand on achète un laptop en Belgique alors qu'on est habitué à des claviers français ...

Les principales différences, c'est les touches "{[]}", enfin tout ce qui est en dessous des chiffres est placé n'importe comment ...

----------

## MaKKrO

Je ne sais pas lequel je prefererai...

Mon clavier est qwerty et.... Arabe !!!

Ca fait un peu bizarre au debut, mais on s'habitue !   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Temps d'aller pioncer, je crois !A + !  
> 
> Rha un réfugié , mais alors c'était vrai la déclaration d'indépendance des flamengands
> 
>  

 

 :Laughing: 

Ouais ghoti profites en pour moi aussi, j'ai pas accès à toutes ces bonnes choses ici en Finlande, ptit veinard! (ça donne envie snifff!)

----------

## E11

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Pourquoi , vous les belges , il est comment votre clavier ?

 

Il n'y a pas de grande différence globalement.... mais il y en a assez que pour devenir fou si on doit passer de l'un à l'autre souvent  :Laughing: 

Faudra un jour qu'on m'explique pourquoi on a fait tant de clavier différents pour les mêmes langues et l'utilisation des mêmes lettres...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Faudra un jour qu'on m'explique pourquoi on a fait tant de clavier différents pour les mêmes langues et l'utilisation des mêmes lettres...  

 

Parce qu'on utilise pas les lettres de la même façon selon la langue  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Faudra un jour qu'on m'explique pourquoi on a fait tant de clavier différents pour les mêmes langues et l'utilisation des mêmes lettres...  

 

C'est perdu dans les limbes.

Certains expliquent qu'à une certaine époque , mécanicus-scribus , posterieure à manu-écritus ; les gens utilisaient une machine sans logiciel ni aucun OS  pour écrire sur du papier .

ces machines dites " à écrire " comportaient un système de touches ( comme un piano  qu'on peut voir dans les musées de musicographie ) qui actionnait des marteaux frappant  un ruban encreur qui allait colorer le papier.

Certaines personnes écrivant plus vite que d'autres , les marteaux se coinçaient parfois.

Des bac +99 eurent donc l'idée d'éloigner les unes des autres les touches ( donc les lettres ) ayant la plus grande fréquence d'apparition.

chaque langue ayant ses propres fréquences et pour le plus grand bien des brevets ; des claviers différents naquirent.

voila-voila.

Pour la petite histoire, sur la fin des machines à écrire , un sursaut écologique se fit ; il apparut des machines dite à Marguerite .Le sursaut fût sans doute trop tardif car un bouversement climatique enporta le tout et L'ORDINATEUR arriva.

rem il se murmure que des geek ont créé un clavier sans aucune sérigraphie.

Edit : le murmure se confirme   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by nemo13 on Sun Dec 17, 2006 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scullder

Bonsoir à toi ghoti  :Smile: 

Niveau clavier, pour la recherche totale de non productivité, j'essaierai bien ça : http://www.daskeyboard.com/ en devorak-fr (comme ça, pas de touches au mauvais endroit), mais bon, ça fait cher le clavier quand même xD

Bonnes fêtes à tout le monde.

----------

## VikingB

Salut Ghoti !  Tu nous laisse tomber en Belgique ?  Et qui plus est, tu es voisin ...  :Wink: 

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil : c'est vrai que c'est joli :   www.milhars.com  pour savoir où il est  ... 

Profites-en bien !

----------

## blorent

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Bonsoir à toi ghoti 
> 
> Niveau clavier, pour la recherche totale de non productivité, j'essaierai bien ça : http://www.daskeyboard.com/ en devorak-fr (comme ça, pas de touches au mauvais endroit), mais bon, ça fait cher le clavier quand même xD
> 
> Bonnes fêtes à tout le monde.

 

En effet ça fait cher le clavier... Surtout que pour 2 t'achètes une boite de 100 ptites étiquettes et en 10 minutes t'as le même   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

@geekounet  & nemo13 : Je suis bien au courant de tout celà  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Mais à ce que je sache on parle la même langue non ? (bon certes on a quelques différences sur certains mot/expression, mais ça reste très anecdotique... ) 

D'où ma question, pourquoi 2 claviers différents pour la même langue, une position géographique quasi-identique et des touches similaires ?  :Razz: 

----------

## nemo13

 *E11 wrote:*   

> @geekounet  & nemo13 : Je suis bien au courant de tout celà  
> 
> Mais à ce que je sache on parle la même langue non ? (bon certes on a quelques différences sur certains mot/expression, mais ça reste très anecdotique... ) 
> 
> D'où ma question, pourquoi 2 claviers différents pour la même langue, une position géographique quasi-identique et des touches similaires ? 

 

Pour avoir des motifs de se battre   :Question: 

ok  :Arrow: 

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais ghoti profites en pour moi aussi, j'ai pas accès à toutes ces bonnes choses ici en Finlande, ptit veinard! (ça donne envie snifff!)

 

Je ne peux que te comprendre mon cher kwenspc ! Encore que j'ai un peu de chance, je suis dans la capitale, alors j'ai pu trouver du reblochon de savoir (extra cher bien entendu) ... hum la tartiflette !!!

Mais bon, vois les côtés positifs... il y a les saunas et on m'a racconté qu'en Finlande, c'est plutot mixe et tout le monde à poil...

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ouais ghoti profites en pour moi aussi, j'ai pas accès à toutes ces bonnes choses ici en Finlande, ptit veinard! (ça donne envie snifff!)

 

Moi je pensais que les Mc Do et la pizza c'était universel!

----------

## kopp

Tout le monde ne mange pas au McDo 5 fois par semaine comme toi Enlight !

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tout le monde ne mange pas au McDo 5 fois par semaine comme toi Enlight !

 

arretes l'autre jour je me suis collé la honte, j'arrive au drive, tranquilou, première phrase de la serveuse : "...mais vous savez que c'est pas bon de toujours manger Mc Do?"

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Tout le monde ne mange pas au McDo 5 fois par semaine comme toi Enlight ! 
> 
> arretes l'autre jour je me suis collé la honte, j'arrive au drive, tranquilou, première phrase de la serveuse : "...mais vous savez que c'est pas bon de toujours manger Mc Do?"

 

et tu ne lui as pas proposé de venir t'accompagner dans un meilleur restaurant ? :p

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Tout le monde ne mange pas au McDo 5 fois par semaine comme toi Enlight ! 
> 
> arretes l'autre jour je me suis collé la honte, j'arrive au drive, tranquilou, première phrase de la serveuse : "...mais vous savez que c'est pas bon de toujours manger Mc Do?" 
> 
> et tu ne lui as pas proposé de venir t'accompagner dans un meilleur restaurant ? :p

 

Ouais, comme au gastrolâtre...

@les_autres : cherchez pas, private joke inside  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *nost4r wrote:*   Pourquoi , vous les belges , il est comment votre clavier ? 
> 
> Il n'y a pas de grande différence globalement.... mais il y en a assez que pour devenir fou si on doit passer de l'un à l'autre souvent 

 

Je confirme. A l'epoque où je bossais dans un pays qwertyien, mes retours en zone azertienne furent difficiles. Néanmoins, à mon retour définitif, après quelques semaines difficiles, j'ai sû jongler avec les deux. Heu...maintenant, je suis redevenu azertien pour de bon.

----------

## Enlight

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Tout le monde ne mange pas au McDo 5 fois par semaine comme toi Enlight ! 
> 
> arretes l'autre jour je me suis collé la honte, j'arrive au drive, tranquilou, première phrase de la serveuse : "...mais vous savez que c'est pas bon de toujours manger Mc Do?" 
> 
> et tu ne lui as pas proposé de venir t'accompagner dans un meilleur restaurant ? :p 
> ...

 

@kopp : Nan mais il suffit pas de sentir la frite pour que j'ai envie d'inviter la personne  :Mr. Green: 

@kernel_senseï : OMFG je l'avais oubliée celle là!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vais moi aussi rentrer dans trois jour dans notre bonne vieille terre gauloise (du côté des ex et futurs champions de France  :Razz:  ). Je me prévois une indigestion en mois de trois jours !  :Laughing: 

Je compatis pour les difficultées dispositionnelles de clavier. Cette année je ne cesse d'alterner entre clavier français et italien (sans parler des fois où je veux montrer quelque chose à ma copine sur sa session et je me retrouve avec une disposition brésilienne). Il y a un peu moins de deux ans j'alternais entre clavier français et danois. Je pense que mon cerveau doit maintenant présenter un module spécialisé dans la synchronisation doigts-clavier !  :Laughing: 

Il faudrait que l'on se voit tous pour une bouffe : Temet apporte les pâtes, moi le pesto, kopp du saumon et Enlight... du Mac Do !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Bof, le saumon, ok ça va bien dans les pâtes mais c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus typique...

vous ne préferez pas plutot un peu de surströmming ?

Ah nan, je suis bête, on ne peut pas y mettre dans l'avion.

----------

## Magic Banana

Hmmm... Tout compte fait oublie la bouffe ! Ramène les suèdoises !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Tout compte fait oublie la bouffe ! Ramène les suèdoises ! 

 

Héhé, tu deviens raisonable!   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bof, le saumon, ok ça va bien dans les pâtes mais c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus typique...
> 
> vous ne préferez pas plutot un peu de surströmming ?
> 
> Ah nan, je suis bête, on ne peut pas y mettre dans l'avion.

 

ah ah  :Laughing:  ouais paraît même que certaines boites de conserves explosent sous la pression !!! une horreur ce machin...mais faut que je teste! la Suède n'est pas très loin  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Oui bah personnellement, je ne suis pas fan du poisson alors ce truc, ça ne me tente pas du tout !

Parait qu'il vaut mieux l'ouvrir sous l'eau, pour l 'odeur et surtout les projections sous pression  :Wink: 

Si jamais tu viens sur Stockholm, fais moi signe on pourra se prendre une bière.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Si jamais tu viens sur Stockholm, fais moi signe on pourra se prendre une bière.

 

La bière est hors de prix en Suède/Norvège. Faites donc commes les autochtones ! Pour boire retrouvez vous à Jomfru Ane Gade dans Aalborg au nord du Danemark. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, avant minuit en semaine, deux litres de bière coûtent 25 couronnes danoises (4). En général, le danois moyen s'enfile 4 litres (quelque soit l'âge ou le sexe) : Pilsner doit pas être loin de représenter 50% du PIB du Danemark. Skaal!  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Décidemment, ce forum reste extraordinaire : partis du paysage bucolique de l'Aveyron, avec dégustation de fromages locaux agrémentés de Gaillac, nous en sommes passés par : le foie gras  :Arrow:  pizza  :Arrow:  un gros intermède disposition des touches du clavier, avec l'historique et tout (merci nemo13 !)  :Arrow:  une séquence système D pour faire d'un clavier "vierge" un clavier multilingue (coût de l'opération 2 selon l'auteur, merci blorent !)  :Arrow:  l'addiction d'Enlight au MacDo (avec un peu plus loin les méthodes de drague en vigueur aux USA  :Wink: )  :Arrow:  un truc de k_s que personne ou presque n'a pu comprendre  :Laughing:   :Arrow:  une immonde (en tous cas je l'imagine comme telle) préparation à base de ce qui fut un jour du poisson (merci kopp)  :Arrow:  un plébiscite pour l'idée d'initier les jolies suédoises aux charmes de notre beau pays, avant d'en revenir finalement au poisson-qui-pue et à la bière (désolé pour les suédoises  :Laughing: ).

Non, y'a pas à dire, être geek, ça ne s'invente pas, c'est un état, un art de vivre et de penser, c'est.... un mode de vie !

PS : En tous cas j'étais mort de rire en relisant le thread en entier ! Et désolé ghoti, c'est quand même un peu de ma faute si ça a "dévié"  :Wink: .

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   ROTFLMAOWPIMP    :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

anigel : ton résumé m'a fait mourir de rire !

N'empèche, les suédoises, je me les garde :p

(mais non, je susi geek aussi, j'ai pas le droit au suédoises ...)

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

>   ROTFLMAOWPIMP   

 

Et voilà, on pourra ajouter l'incontinence de boozo! \o/

edit : bon allez j'explique : le Gastrolatre c'est un restau sur Nancy, le genre où tu vas que si t'as coché "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/driver" dans ton menuconfig. Bref là bas, le chef a voulu refaire mon éducation culinaire, ce qui pour moi a été source d'une immense angoisse et pour kernel_senseï d'une honte non moins grande  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Oui bah personnellement, je ne suis pas fan du poisson alors ce truc, ça ne me tente pas du tout !
> 
> Parait qu'il vaut mieux l'ouvrir sous l'eau, pour l 'odeur et surtout les projections sous pression 
> 
> Si jamais tu viens sur Stockholm, fais moi signe on pourra se prendre une bière.

 

Aucuns problèmes!   :Very Happy:  (juste qu'il va falloir que je prévois d'aller en Suède ^^ t'y es jusqu'à quand?)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*     ROTFLMAOWPIMP    
> 
> Et voilà, on pourra ajouter l'incontinence de boozo! \o/
> 
> edit : bon allez j'explique : le Gastrolatre c'est un restau sur Nancy, le genre où tu vas que si t'as coché "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/driver" dans ton menuconfig. Bref là bas, le chef a voulu refaire mon éducation culinaire, ce qui pour moi a été source d'une immense angoisse et pour kernel_senseï d'une honte non moins grande 

 

Enfin pour être un peu plus précis, lors des RMLLs, avec des potes on a l'habitude de se faire un petit resto sympa où l'on mange "bien", on était donc 5 personnes dont Enlight.

On cherche donc un resto dans Nancy (ce qui n'était pas une mince affaire, on est assez exigeants), et on finit par en trouver un plutôt sympa où tout le monde tombe d'accord... sauf Enlight :

- 4Autres: Aller, viens on entre...

- Enlight : Euhhh, t'es sûr, moi je préfère manger des trucs normaux...

- 4Autres : Normaux ? Bah, t'as quoi contre la carte là ?

- Enlight : Bah "normaux" comme un McDo, un steak haché-frites, et là sur la carte, ya rien que je connais, que des noms bizarres et puis dans le nom du resto ya gastro, ça me plait pas...

- 4Autres : Aller viens, on entre, tu vas pas mourir !!

On finit donc par le trainer dans le resto... ouf !

Bref, tout le monde consulte la carte, on a du mal à se décider puis au final on a tous pris la même chose, un chateaubriand grillé avec des légumes en garniture et quelques autres bricoles autour encore...(si mes souvenirs sont bons) et pour le vin je ne sais plus... Le chef arrive pour prendre la commande et là, Enlight fait une tentative désespérée pour sauver sa peau :

- Enlight : Vous faites des trucs plus normaux ?

- Chef : Pardon ?

- 4Autres : *se cachent* Wahh on va se choper la honte !

- Enlight : Oui, un simple steak-frites ira très bien...

- Chef : Aller viens mon garçon je vais te faire goûter la bonne cuisine, ça sera autre chose qu'un McDo...

- Enlight : *gloups*... bon.... on va voir...

Finalement on a tous bien mangé, le chef était super sympa et Enlight est toujours en vie  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 :Very Happy:  , je me suis bien poilé k_s!!

----------

## geekounet

Alors là, vraiment MDR !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ho la la Enlight.. Ho la la..  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il faudrait que l'on se voit tous pour une bouffe : Temet apporte les pâtes, moi le pesto, kopp du saumon et Enlight... du Mac Do ! 

 

Mais je suis en France moi maintenaaaaannnnnntttttttt   :Laughing: 

(d'ou ma baisse d'activité ... entre récup de nuit de cuite+nuit dans le train, voir les potes, acheter les cadeaux et tout ça ... et encore essayer Beryl et toujours trouver ça merdique ... enfin bref ...)

----------

## kopp

Kwenspc: bah là je rentre un mois en France demain, mais après je devrais rester jusqu'à fin mai (quoi que, après les derniers exams, je dirais plutot juin...)

Enlight: plus le temps passe, plus tu me fais rire toi  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je commence un nouveau boulot en janvier.. 3 semaines de vacances depuis le depart, c'est bien sympa! Je vais voir si je peux pas essayer de me faire une semaine en France et organiser une visite des membres du forums..  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Kwenspc: bah là je rentre un mois en France demain, mais après je devrais rester jusqu'à fin mai (quoi que, après les derniers exams, je dirais plutot juin...)
> 
> 

 

Ça roule, je passerais ptet avant Juin oui  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

C'est marrant que dans la section française, la plupart ne soient pas en France ... enfin moi ça me fait marrer ^^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo jamais je quiterrai mon plat pays, faut pas réver, plus de bon vin ni de bon fromage, mais vous êtes fous de partir !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Déconne pas, le fromage il est bon en Italie ... ça et la glace, c'est tout ce qu'ils ont  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

... et ils sont champions du monde. Il s ne te l'ont pas rabâché à toi ?

----------

## Temet

Bah si, m'enfin tu sais, je suis arrivé avant la coupe, et ils se sont vite rendus compte que j'en avais rien à cogner du foot! lol

Je connaissais même pas les joueurs de l'équipe de France alors bon ....

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Déconne pas, le fromage il est bon en Italie ... ça et la glace, c'est tout ce qu'ils ont 

 

Et les pates, les pizzas, les spaghetti, les margarita, ...  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Déconne pas, le fromage il est bon en Italie ... ça et la glace, c'est tout ce qu'ils ont  
> 
> Et les pates, les pizzas, les spaghetti, les margarita, ... 

 

Bref le Paradis des étudiants  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Rooo jamais je quiterrai mon plat pays, faut pas réver, plus de bon vin ni de bon fromage, mais vous êtes fous de partir !!!   

 

Avec une localisation à Besançon [France], ça fait un peu drôle :p

----------

## lmarcini

Ben quoi ? C'est bien du fromage, la Cancoillote, non ? Et puis, il y a le Morbier, le Comté, etc... Et je crois qu'ils ont de bons petits vins blancs là-bas... Je ne parle évidemment pas de tout ce qui est charcuterie !

Et puis, on peut même trouver certains restaurants spécialisés dans la viande hâchée coincée entre deux morceaux de pains : il paraît qu'il y a un grand amateur dans ce forum !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@Pongten: Hoho, il va falloir réviser ta carte des vins et des fromages de France, demande un cour à lmarcini   :Wink: 

Bon j'habite à Besançon et en plus, le fin du fin, je bosse à Arbois, hummmmmmmm, s'il y a des connaisseur ici, je pense qu'ils en ont déjà les papilles qui frétillent !!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Enlight en fin gastronome MDR   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Enlight: Passion: Gentoo, Boulot: Macdonologue   :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Et hamburgophile...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

c'est bon, oui?!!

----------

## boozo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> c'est bon, oui?!!

 

...voire cocatomane...   :Mr. Green: 

oué oué -----------><--)))°>-----------------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon je viens de faire une lettre à notre cher président de la République afin de déclarer cette journée comme la fête Enlight   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Faut etre honnete, c'est quand meme lui qui nous a montre les Lara Croft chinoises.

C'en etait presque happy-mealesque d'ailleurs.

----------

## billiob

 *Pongten wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Rooo jamais je quiterrai mon plat pays, faut pas réver, plus de bon vin ni de bon fromage, mais vous êtes fous de partir !!!    
> 
> Avec une localisation à Besançon [France], ça fait un peu drôle :p

 

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> @Pongten: Hoho, il va falloir réviser ta carte des vins et des fromages de France, demande un cour à lmarcini  
> 
> Bon j'habite à Besançon et en plus, le fin du fin, je bosse à Arbois, hummmmmmmm, s'il y a des connaisseur ici, je pense qu'ils en ont déjà les papilles qui frétillent !!!!  

 

J'pense que Pongten fait référence au plat pays, par rapport à la belgique.

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Ben quoi ? C'est bien du fromage, la Cancoillote, non ? Et puis, il y a le Morbier, le Comté, etc... Et je crois qu'ils ont de bons petits vins blancs là-bas... Je ne parle évidemment pas de tout ce qui est charcuterie ! 

 

Faudrait pas oublier l'auvergne ! (même si j'adore la Cancoillote)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai en effet, c'est jouable, mais ayant fait quelques années à Grenoble, je l'apelle maintenant mon plat pays, même si il y a quelques montagnes quand même   :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

@-KuRGaN- : En effet, c'est billiob qui a raison, je disais ça en référence au grand Jacques  :Smile:  (Mais sans arrière pensée  :Smile: )

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@Pongten: autant pour moi alors

Top chrono !!!!! pour la rectification orthographique   :Wink:  

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Faut etre honnete, c'est quand meme lui qui nous a montre les Lara Croft chinoises.
> 
> C'en etait presque happy-mealesque d'ailleurs.

 

Roh s'pa du tout Lara Croft!!!!

----------

## pititjo

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> @Pongten: autant pour moi alors
> 
> Top chrono !!!!! pour la rectification orthographique   

 

«Au temps pour moi» on dit ! (Mauvais le chrono n'est-ce pas ?)

----------

## kwenspc

dites vous allez pas vous la jouer linuxfr sur ce coup là quand même? la moitié de leur "débat" c'est pour corriger ce genre de trul trollesque genre "au temps/autant"...  :Neutral: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Ben quoi ? C'est bien du fromage, la Cancoillote, non ? Et puis, il y a le Morbier, le Comté, etc... Et je crois qu'ils ont de bons petits vins blancs là-bas... Je ne parle évidemment pas de tout ce qui est charcuterie !
> 
> Et puis, on peut même trouver certains restaurants spécialisés dans la viande hâchée coincée entre deux morceaux de pains : il paraît qu'il y a un grand amateur dans ce forum !

 

D'ailleurs la meilleure fromagerie que je connaisse se trouve à Salins les baims à 50 km environ de Besançon (c'est subjectif hein   :Wink:  )

----------

## Trevoke

kwen, faut pas deconner, il me semble qu'on a un thread dedie a "au temps pour moi!"  :Smile: 

(et si pas un thread, au moins quelques posts 'achement importants qui expliquent tout!)

Et si c'est pas Lara Croft c'est qui?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Tervoke wrote:*   

> Et si c'est pas Lara Croft c'est qui?

 

Humm il y a un petit air de Jeanne Calment non??

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kwen, faut pas deconner, il me semble qu'on a un thread dedie a "au temps pour moi!" 
> 
> (et si pas un thread, au moins quelques posts 'achement importants qui expliquent tout!)
> 
> (...)

 

C'est juste que c'est récurrent et que ça devient saoûlant à force c'est tout. D'autant que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire de gauche à droite, les 2 formules existe mais leur utilisation dépend du contexte, fin bon bref: franchement si on commenc à corriger les erreurs d'orthographe on est pas sorti (surtout avec moi  :Razz:  )

----------

## Trevoke

C'est vrai, on n'est pas sorti! (nya nya!   :Laughing: )

Comment ca je serai pas modo?!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien pour mon petit jeu top chrono, c'est kwenspc qui a gagné malgré lui car en effet, les deux syntaxes sont valables, ce qui à été dit plusieurs fois dans ce forum c'est vrai.

Bon et bien, promis, je le referai plus kwenspc   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lmarcini

Sauf qu'il y en a une qui est plus valable que l'autre...

----------

## OuinPis

c'est ou la sortie du bois   :Arrow: 

----------

## Enlight

@ Trevoke : je l'ai déjà dit   :Wink:  C'est la cosplay de Revy du manga Black Lagoon.

sinon au temps++, autant peut être utilisé mais le sens est totalement différent.

----------

## dapsaille

Et mince j'arrive après la guerre ...

et bah voila je m'absente quelques temps et ca part en free style ....

 Mon dieu un MacDoVore ......

 Quick vaincras   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Quick vaincras   

 

Trop gros... passera pas!

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Quick vaincras    
> 
> Trop gros... passera pas!

 

 Tssss même pas joueur :p

 N'empêche que pour la petite histoire du resto ... bah ils (les4) ne t'ont pas raté :p

 Ca mérite une vengeance culinaire quand même   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid... pas comme les hamburgers qui demandent à être consommés chauds !

----------

## _droop_

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> pas comme les hamburgers qui demandent à être consommés

 

ou pas   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid... pas comme les hamburgers qui demandent à être consommés chauds !

 

les hambugerbes , çà ne se consomme pas . Il faut les jeter qu'ils soient chauds où froids.

----------

## Pongten

Vive la tarte "al djote" et les avisances   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah ah ça commence à partir en sucette grave là  :Laughing: 

@Enlight: entre le manga et la cosplay...je prends la cosplay là  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah ah ça commence à partir en sucette grave là 
> 
> @Enlight: entre le manga et la cosplay...je prends la cosplay là 

 

Bah elle est terrible dans l'animé Revy!

----------

## kopp

Bof l'est pas belle et elle a un air vulgaire je trouve

Elle me fait ni chaud ni froid ta gonzesse là !

On veut retrouver Denise !

----------

## E11

C'est qui Denise ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *E11 wrote:*   

> C'est qui Denise ?   

 

Va faire un tour dans la signature de Trevoke   :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Décidemment, elle sert beaucoup cette signature !   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   C'est qui Denise ?    
> 
> Va faire un tour dans la signature de Trevoke  

 

mdr ! Beaucoup trop bon ce topic ! (j'aurais du le lire plus tôt  :Rolling Eyes:  ! )

----------

## VikingB

Pour en revenir au clavier belge : en v'là un :

http://users.telenet.be/gdem2408/Images/Keyboard01.htm

... cherchez les différences  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Quick vaincras  :lol:  :lol:

 

Ouais enfin.... ca dépend des concurents ... Et à ce niveau, on enterre Quick Macdo et consors :-)

----------

## E11

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Quick vaincras    
> 
> Ouais enfin.... ca dépend des concurents ... Et à ce niveau, on enterre Quick Macdo et consors 

 

Mmmh ! Cette sauce rose à l'air vraiment très apétissante !   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pongten

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   Quick vaincras    
> 
> Ouais enfin.... ca dépend des concurents ... Et à ce niveau, on enterre Quick Macdo et consors  
> 
> Mmmh ! Cette sauce rose à l'air vraiment très apétissante !   

 

Vive la sauce riche et un bon sachet de frites bien grasses  :Smile: 

Par contre un conseil : se laver les mains avant de se servir du clavier sinon les touches triplent de volume en six mois  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   Quick vaincras    
> 
> Ouais enfin.... ca dépend des concurents ... Et à ce niveau, on enterre Quick Macdo et consors  
> 
> Mmmh ! Cette sauce rose à l'air vraiment très apétissante !   

 

Ca a l'air presque aussi bon que l'espèce de crème yahourt farineuse à la fraise en barquette qu'on avait à la cantine du lycée   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que même mes chats n'en voudraient pas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## truz

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au clavier belge : en v'là un :
> 
> http://users.telenet.be/gdem2408/Images/Keyboard01.htm
> 
> ... cherchez les différences 

 Le "|" sur la touche "1" mais ils sont fous !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Mmmh ! Cette sauce rose à l'air vraiment très apétissante !  :roll: :lol:

  *Scullder wrote:*   

> Ca a l'air presque aussi bon que l'espèce de crème yahourt farineuse à la fraise en barquette qu'on avait à la cantine du lycée  :lol:

 

Ben ouais, c'est super bon. *bave devant la photo*

Et c'est pas parce que c'est rose que... c'est peut-être au contraire plus sain qu'autre chose bourré de colorants pour atteindre la bonne couleur "commerciale".

Oh et puis y a que les jaloux qui trouvent quelque chose à redire ! En Belgique, on sait ce qui est bon, n'est-ce pas Pongten ? ;-)

Cette semaine, je vous fait une photo d'une mitraillette ? :-)

----------

## Pongten

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh et puis y a que les jaloux qui trouvent quelque chose à redire ! En Belgique, on sait ce qui est bon, n'est-ce pas Pongten ? 
> 
> 

 

Clairement  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Mmmh ! Cette sauce rose à l'air vraiment très apétissante !     *Scullder wrote:*   Ca a l'air presque aussi bon que l'espèce de crème yahourt farineuse à la fraise en barquette qu'on avait à la cantine du lycée   
> 
> Ben ouais, c'est super bon. *bave devant la photo*
> 
> Et c'est pas parce que c'est rose que... c'est peut-être au contraire plus sain qu'autre chose bourré de colorants pour atteindre la bonne couleur "commerciale".
> ...

 

Tu sais, Bruxelles c'est en Belgique aussi hein  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Sinon, bah j'avoue, une bonne mitraillette parfois c'est bien bon ! Maintenant j'en mangerais pas tout les jours quand même  :Razz: 

----------

## PabOu

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Tu sais, Bruxelles c'est en Belgique aussi hein :P  :lol:
> 
> Sinon, bah j'avoue, une bonne mitraillette parfois c'est bien bon ! Maintenant j'en mangerais pas tout les jours quand même :P

 

Ah bon, c'est en Belgique aussi ? :-P Hum... non c'est trop gros, ca passera pas. Je n'ai pas d'excuse valable.

Et une bonne mitraillette, c'est _TOUJOURS_ bon (non je ne pense pas à une mitraillette avec double brochette :-D)! Mais c'est normal de ne pas en manger tous les jours, il faut varier. Un jour friterie, un autre jour kebab/pita/durüm (avec crudités pour pouvoir dire qu'on mange "du vert" aussi). Le troisième jour une fondue bourguignone (à Overijse, derrière le Mexican Grill, miam). Le 4ème jour, on retourne à la friterie. Le 5ème jour, pizza hut -menu à volonté- (lors du temps de midi). Le 6ème jour un petit chinois, et le 7ème jour un barbecue maison ;-)

Et puis on recommence la semaine :-)

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Et une bonne mitraillette, c'est _TOUJOURS_ bon (non je ne pense pas à une mitraillette avec double brochette )! Mais c'est normal de ne pas en manger tous les jours, il faut varier. Un jour friterie, un autre jour kebab/pita/durüm (avec crudités pour pouvoir dire qu'on mange "du vert" aussi). Le troisième jour une fondue bourguignone (à Overijse, derrière le Mexican Grill, miam). Le 4ème jour, on retourne à la friterie. Le 5ème jour, pizza hut -menu à volonté- (lors du temps de midi). Le 6ème jour un petit chinois, et le 7ème jour un barbecue maison 
> 
> Et puis on recommence la semaine 

 

Erff parlez plus de bouffe pitiééé   :Laughing: 

/me ne résiste pas et va se manger un chocolat...

----------

## anigel

Avec tout ça, on a pas eu de nouvelles de notre chaton... Aurait-il sombré dans le Gaillac ?

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Aurait-il sombré dans le Gaillac ?

 

Hic !?

C'est vrai que dans ce coin-là, on dirait qu'il y a plus de caves que de français !  :Laughing: 

Pas pu tout goûter : va falloir que j'y retourne ...  :Wink: 

Suis rentré en Belgique la nuit dernière avec des pieds de plomb. En guise de bienvenue au bercail, c'était la tempête et la pluie  :Sad: 

Après la magie des sommets givrés du Tarn et de l'Aveyron, ça fait un choc très désagréable!

Pas eu beaucoup le temps de pianoter ces 15 derniers jours. 

Faut dire aussi que winXP je ne connaissais pas du tout mais je suis venu, j'ai vu et j'ai compris. Beurk !   :Shocked: 

Mon Ubuntu tournait sans problème mais le couac, c'est que je n'avais pas le password de la connexion modem.

Bref, une petite cure de désintox ordinatorienne n'a pas fait de mal !

Bon, alors, et qu'est-ce que je vois en rentrant ? On s'en est donné à coeur joie dirait-on ? On s'est lâché à qui mieux mieux, les modos en premiers ? :Laughing: 

Ca met un peu de baume au coeur de retrouver un forum aussi sympa !

Passez tous un excellent réveillon et tâchez de commencer la nouvelle année du bon pied !  :Very Happy: 

----------

